# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Breezy at 2Gbit/s

## TheFridge

<p>Ever wondered what it takes to host an Ubuntu mirror? Well, here’s an update from our Swedish friends at UMU’s Academic Computer Club. They operate one of our biggest mirrors, and have the <a href="http://www.acc.umu.se/~maswan/2005-12-10/2gbit-freesoftware.html">numbers and pretty graphs</a> to show for it:</p>
<blockquote><p>The 42TB total network traffic over the week around the Breezy release shown in this last graph is equivalent to about 70 thousand cd-images. We estimate that about 10-15 thousand cd-images were downloaded during the first day and about 100 thousand cd-images (60TB) during the week following the release.</p></blockquote>
<p>Thanks to Mattias and his team for pushing their network to the limit in the name of Free Software!</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------

